# FNAB Pre-Op?



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

I've read online that it's a fairly simple procedure that can be performed in a Dr's office. I was referred to an Intervention Radiologist to have mine done this coming friday morning. But I have a pre-op appt thursday afternoon? What for? Now I'm kind of nervous. What to expect?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, that's interesting...you have a pre-op appointment for a needle biopsy? You might want to call and double-check that they have this right. It is a fairly simple procedure, and I don't recall anyone here having a pre-op appointment for the needle biopsy.


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok, thanks! Glad I asked. I'll give them a call. Also, is an intervention radiologist good for this? I'm getting mixed recommendations on who's best at doing this procedure and results.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If the nodules are hard to feel, an interventional rad is a great person to perform the procedure.

I didn't have any pre-op. In fact, I thought I was just going in for a consult when he said "Hey, let's biopsy those things!" and 30 seconds later I was having it done. I drove an hour back to work and was fine. You'll do great!


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

Nope, I can feel the 3 1/2 ish cm one. Although, I do have a couple others unable to feel. I don't really have a ton of money to throw around at a pr op appt. The general surgery office I was referred to as well does not preform them. Any other rec's of professionals who preform this very well?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My ENT set me up to have my FNA/FNB done by a radiologist, and it was ultrasound-guided...despite the fact that my nodule was 3 cm and VERY easy to see & feel. So, yes, a radiologist is appropriate, in my opinion.


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok, thanks! I was also given a great ENTs number but I just so happened to call the IR first. I just gave them a call and the receptionist said that I had to have more bloodwork done at the pre-op (she named 4 or 5 different things including platelets) and to explain the procedure. She also said it is ultrasound guided. I asked if that was standard and she said it's most like what the Dr ordered? I just want to be sure I'm not paying for and doing unnecessary things.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Weeelllll....I don't know about "more bloodwork".....I didn't have a pre-op or more bloodwork for the needle biopsy. You may want to call the ENT's office and see what their process is like, just so you can make a more informed decision.


----------

